# Zoom 3095F usb analog dialup modem



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

On another forum somebody mentioned this modem (onboard controlller so not winmodem), its about size of a pkt gum and just plugs into usb port and powered entirely by usb port, no transformer bricks. It really got mentioned alot in connection with the now popular ASUS eeepc laptop with Xandros linux as the installed OS, since eeepc comes without dialup modem and without cardbus port. EEEpc does have several USB ports.

Well kinda interesting but pricey in my eyes at around $50 retail for a dialup modem unless you REALLY need the compact size. Well spring weather knocked out modem I was using and left me on backup modem. I got to looking on ebay and some guy had a "make offer" on one of these 3095F so I did and amazingly he accepted so I got a really cheap one. Odd since some of these on ebay seem to bring full retail price. And this appeared to be a NEW modem with all retail packaging.

The linux driver that comes with it is pain in rear so I tried it with XP to make sure it worked the day I received it. It did, but the linux driver module had to be compiled on a 2.6.19 or newer kernel and for the absolute specific variant of the kernel being used. I compiled it on my 2.6.18 kernel but gave error when I tried to load the module. Not going to have broadband for couple weeks until I go to library again so couldnt download newer version of Puppy files to compile with. Then today noticed v.1.03 DGC precompiled drivers on linuxant.com website. Including some for Ubuntu 7.10 "Gutsy". I have copy of that. Booted Gutsy as live cd and after some fumbling (I am not fond of Ubuntu or GNOME applications it uses) got proper variation of driver module installed. After simlink of /dev/ttyACM0 to /dev/modem got Gnome dialer to dial out and connect. It does work in linux, just not easiest thing to get there due to vague/poorly written instructions. I at least had idea of where I was headed, it could easily be real tricky for a newbie even with precompile binary of the driver..

After doing research, seems both Zoom by putting modem info in strange place so CDC-ACM module built into linux couldnt read it, and linux people by not patching ACM module so it looks beyond first endpoint for modem info, were at fault. If ACM module is patched then this 3rd party driver is not necessary. Remember this is a hardware "onboard controller" modem so shouldnt really need a special driver. It probably will eventually get patched, but analog modems seem very low priority in linux heirarchy. I guess "real geeks" dont use dialup. 

Might mention this modem is also usable by Mac users. Looked a bit at Mac modem scripts and apparently Mac does look beyond first endpoint for modem info as it seemed pretty simple install for macs.


----------

